# Beretta 92FS paint scrapes off



## Andi

Hi

From my Beretta the painting scrapes off (see picture). I own the gun since 6 month and shot ca. 500 rounds (went 3 times to the range).

Is this normal or completely unusual?










Thx and regards


----------



## Powhatan

Doesn't look normal to me..I have taken my down and back together a hundred times with no marring.. I would contact Beretta..


----------



## berettabone

Why is there "paint" on your Beretta?


----------



## Andi

berettabone said:


> Why is there "paint" on your Beretta?


Ive meant the black finish of the gun. 
Its not only a scratch, it really peels off. It began when I first disassembled the gun.


----------



## rex

Not normal,call them.There was a post in the general section wondering if Beretta changed to blueing,as far as I know they are still melonited,they call it Bruniton.It could be just a batch of parts that weren't cleaned properly before getting done.


----------



## Shipwreck

rex said:


> Not normal,call them.There was a post in the general section wondering if Beretta changed to blueing,as far as I know they are still melonited,they call it Bruniton.


Bruniton is NOT Melonite. Brunton is a spray on finish. The frame itself is anodized, however. I've been told that the barrel is parkerized or something similar, and does not have bruniton on it either...

I will say that I I have 9 Beretta 92x guns... Beretta's finish is unfortunately known to be very scratch-able. I can put a permanent scratch on the gun with just my fingernail pressed hard.

Now, I only holster a few of them. Holster wear happens. However, in your picture, that appears to be wear of the slide release being turned a lot. Have you taken the gun apart excessively? That's not wear from shooting.

I'm picky about the finish on my Berettas - and I typically pass up many "new" ones due to scratches before I settle on one to buy. Honestly, I don't know what the heck Beretta does to their new guns before being put into a case to be shipped. I have had finish issues on small parts before - like the trigger bar.

If it bugs me enough - I usually just track down the small part on my own.

Part is $17.99 here:

Disassembly Lever, M92/96 : DISASSEMBLY LEVER, M92/96 | Brownells

I know you may be irritated to buy a $20 part as a replacement - but honestly... It's easy to see where the wear is developing. I guess it's worth a try to call Beretta and see if they will send you one for free. But, they may not, as it's finish wear.

It's very easy to replace this part - and you needn't the portion on the other side, if the finish issue is just on the latch itself.

Here will have a video showing how to change it:

FREE Beretta 92FS Video Disassembly Guide - Please Donate


----------



## jdeere9750

Andi said:


> Hi
> 
> From my Beretta the painting scrapes off (see picture). I own the gun since 6 month and shot ca. 500 rounds (went 3 times to the range).
> 
> Is this normal or completely unusual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx and regards


Is it possible that your not pushing the button on the right side of the frame inwards prior to rotating the takedown lever? Looks to me like there's a lot of pressure being applied to scrape off the finish like that.


----------



## Andi

Thank you all for your hints.

@Shipwreck
Many thanks for the links to the part and the guides (it will be very useful).

I will contact my gun shop and maybe then Beretta. In Worst case I will buy this part, but I am afraid in Europa it will cost at least twice the price. 

@jdeere9750
I only disassemblied the gun 4 times and fully pushed the latch button on the right side, so I hardly believe it was my fault. And the finish continues peeling off, while the gun is in my suitcase....


----------



## jdeere9750

Andi said:


> @jdeere9750
> I only disassemblied the gun 4 times and fully pushed the latch button on the right side, so I hardly believe it was my fault. And the finish continues peeling off, while the gun is in my suitcase....


That's cool. I hated to state the obvious, but I hated to overlook it as well. Good luck with it.


----------



## denner

Your model is an INOX, the lever is on backorder @ Brownells and is $19.00 and some change. The lever will show some marking, but yours seems a litttle excessive, but is normal for the most part.

If your in Europe the link below is an Italian parts company.

http://www.brignoliarmi.com/303/articoli-caccia-beretta-ricambi-pistole-9200-92-98-fs-inox.html


----------



## Shipwreck

denner said:


> Your model is an INOX, the lever is on backorder @ Brownells and is $19.00 and some change. The lever will show some marking, but yours seems a litttle excessive, but is normal for the most part.
> 
> If your in Europe the link below is an Italian parts company.
> 
> Acquista beretta ricambi pistole 9200 92 98 fs inox nel negozio online di caccia


Yes, that is a EUro supplier. I did not realize he was not in the USA.

However, the pistol in the photo is NOT an Inox. That is an M9A1 with the bruniton finish. It's not stainless.


----------



## Andi

The email answer of the dealer is, that it looks like it would be my fault and he could re-burnish the part by himself. I have no idea what the benefit is, to burnish it, when the rest of the finish of this part anyway peels off. 

Actually I would have a one year warranty by law, but nevertheless I will check to ship me the part from Italy (if it is not too expensive), so thanks for the link.

Shipwreck is right, it is a M9A1.


----------



## rex

Shipwreck,I didn't know that,thanks.Years ago I was told by a few people Bruniton and Glock's Tenifer was a melonite type finish,oh well.Pretty good stuff they use though,I have quite a few thousand rounds through mine and it still looks like new.


----------



## Shipwreck

rex said:


> Shipwreck,I didn't know that,thanks.Years ago I was told by a few people Bruniton and Glock's Tenifer was a melonite type finish,oh well.Pretty good stuff they use though,I have quite a few thousand rounds through mine and it still looks like new.


No problem. Most of us at the Beretta Forum website wish Beretta would update their finish, as it is rather old school.

Beretta 92s are one of the few guns I will not buy online. I have to see them in person. I've seen far too many "new" ones - taken straight out of the box for the first time, already scratched to hell. I think I've only had one 92 that was 100% perfect - ever.

That being the case, the platform is still my favorite, even after owning just about everything at one time or another.


----------



## denner

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that is a EUro supplier. I did not realize he was not in the USA.
> 
> However, the pistol in the photo is NOT an Inox. That is an M9A1 with the bruniton finish. It's not stainless.


My bad, hard to tell from the close up pic. In that case i would suggest to apply Birchwood/Casey Super Blue to the part and be done wih it. Very easy touchup.


----------



## ardx1

Ive had friends and my dad who own Beretta 92s, and it seems the Italian made ones always seem to have a better finish. The american ones tend to have more tooling marks and finish issues. But as many have already said, id contact Beretta and see what they say. wont cost you to ask anyway.


----------



## rex

I almost bought an original 92 but I hate the Euro mag release,so I bought my FS back when the bad batch of slides popped up.Man was that a nice specimen but I passed it up.Shipwreck would have to verify it but it appeared blued.Hard to remember,that was a long time ago.


----------



## Shipwreck

Older 92 variants WERE blued... Those were nice gun....

But, I don't believe I've ever seen an FS model blued. I wanna say they stopped bluing the guns on the SF.... 

However, I had one of the VERY first 9mm Beretta Cougars when they very first came out in the 1990s. And, it had a blued slide. From my understanding, most were covered in Bruniton. So, with Beretta - who knows. 

About 4-5 years ago, they seemed to be releasing all sorts of variations - that were essentially parts guns. Mixed of inox and stainless, but not general releases. Just a few models... So, no telling... I actually wanted one of these, but all I could find in Houston were 96 models, instead of 92 models.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Shipwreck said:


> . . . But, I don't believe I've ever seen an FS model blued. I wanna say they stopped bluing the guns on the SF. . .


I've talked about my old friend before. Italian 92 FS Centurion service pistol I "bought" in 1992.
ALL of its sharp edges are shiny and bright. A leather holster will do that.
Now it's my SHTF nightstand gun. Send a couple downrange before picking up my Mossberg 500.

It's kinda like my girlfriend. We may be old, but we fit well together very well. :mrgreen:


----------

